
How to setup Microsoft Outlook custom domain for free email hosting - busterc
http://www.blogsynthesis.com/setup-microsoft-outlook-custom-domain/
======
busterc
Outlook.com now supports IMAP [http://blogs.office.com/b/microsoft-
outlook/archive/2013/09/...](http://blogs.office.com/b/microsoft-
outlook/archive/2013/09/12/outlook-com-now-with-imap.aspx) as posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6375770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6375770)

